# فيديوهات وصور من أنفجار كنيسه بالأسكندريه



## النهيسى (1 يناير 2011)

*آثار انفجار كنيسة الاسكندرية 

[YOUTUBE]V4aJC-flJa4&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


تصريح عادل لبيب 

[YOUTUBE]J8tQibj5Ao4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]























[YOUTUBE]fKDimDEZdWk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


«المصري اليوم» تنشر أسماء ضحايا ومصابي انفجار كنيسة الإسكندرية


حصلت «المصري اليوم» من مصادر أمنية خاصة على أسماء عدد من الضحايا و17 مصابا في حادث انفجار سيارة مفخخة أمام كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، في الساعة الأولى من صباح السبت.





المتوفون:

1)   وجدي فخري بطرس 28 سنة.

2)   مايكل عبد المسيح صليب 50 سنة.

3)   مينا وجدي فخري 29  سنة.

إلى جانب رجلين وسيدتين مجهولي البيانات وصلت جثثهم أشلاء إلى المستشفيات.

المصابون:

1)   ريهام رشيد شحاتة 30 سنة.

2)   مجدي علي إبراهيم 41 سنة.

3)   محمد عبد الله البدري 25 سنة.

4)   إسلام عادل مبروك 23 سنة.

5)   نبيل عطا الله يوسف 68 سنة.

6)   مارينا قلتس 25 سنة.

7)   سامي زكري جندي 57 سنة.

8)   قطب حسن قطب 26 سنة.

9)   مرقص حنا 49 سنة.

10)  صومائيل جرجس داوود 35 سنة.

11) فكتر إبراهيم فهمي 22 سنة.

12) باسم فوزي سعد 23 سنة.

13) أمل فهمي ناشد 50 سنة.

14) مصطفى محمد عيد 23 سنة.

15) هاني كمال عزيز 30 سنة.

16) جوزيف سعد نيكولا 33 سنة.

17) مجدي بولس قلتس 52 سنة.

إلى جانب مصابين اثنين مجهولي البيانات.




أول فيديو لأحداث أنفجار كنيسة القديسين بالأسكندرية

[YOUTUBE]1nsikWUdXr0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]xTHcoS0vpDc[/YOUTUBE]


صورة للكنيسة قبل الانفجار 





صور من جريده اليوم السابع


















































تجميعات
ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 يناير 2011)

مبارك يأمر بسرعة القبض على مرتكبى حادث الإسكندرية

السبت، 1 يناير 2011 - 06:00


القاهرة (أ.ش.أ) 
تابع الرئيس حسنى مبارك العمل الإرهابى الآثم الذى وقع أمام كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية منذ وقوعه وعلى مدار ساعات الليل حتى فجر اليوم.

وتلقى الرئيس تقارير متتابعة حول الحادث من وزير الداخلية ومحافظ الإسكندرية وغيرهما من المسئولين، وأصدر الرئيس تعليماته بالإسراع فى التحقيقات الجارية لكشف ملابسات هذا العمل الإجرامى وتعقب مرتكبيه ومن يقف وراءهم، كما شدد الرئيس على توفير أكبر قدر ممكن من الرعاية لعلاج الجرحى والمصابين.

وأعرب الرئيس مبارك عن خالص عزائه ومواساته لأسر الضحايا، فإنه يهيب بأبناء مصر - أقباطا ومسلمين - أن يقفوا صفا واحدا فى مواجهة قوى الإرهاب والمتربصين بأمن الوطن واستقراره ووحدة أبنائه.
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=328204​​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

*ياجماعة الصور بشعة بشعة فوق طاقة احتمال البشر 
وبعدين اشمعنى جمال اسعد الخاين الكداب العميل هما الى بيكلموه ؟

وايادى اجنبية ايه ياكداب يامدلس الى بتعمل على التفرقة ؟

انا مقدرتش اكمل الفيديو بتاعه علشان ميجنيش ضغط وسكر منه 
*


----------



## النهيسى (1 يناير 2011)

شاهد عيان: السيارة المفخخة مكتوب عليها "البقية تأتى"

السبت، 1 يناير 2011 - 03:59 

محمود سعد الدين ومحمد حجاج 
فيما يعد أهم معلومة حتى الآن فى واقعة انفجار سيارة مفخخة أمام كنيسة القديسين بمحافظة الإسكندرية، قال ميشيل نصر _ شاهد عيان _ فى مداخلة هاتفية لقناة النيل للأخبار: إن السيارة المفخخة كانت تحمل ملصقاً على الزجاج الخلفى مكتوب عليه "البقية تأتى".

وقال ميشيل نصر: إن الملصق يؤكد أن مدبرى التفجيرات من خارج مصر وليس من داخلها.

فيما أكد اللواء عادل لبيب،محافظ الإسكندرية، فى اتصال هاتفى للتليفزيون المصرى، أنه كان هناك تهديدات من القاعدة بارتكاب أعمال إرهابية وتفجير للكنائس، مشيرا إلى أنه كان هناك انفجار أمس بالعراق.

ونفى لبيب ما إذا كان الحادث له أى علاقة بالفتنة الطائفية، موجهاً رسالة إلى شعب الإسكندرية بضرورة التوحد لمواجهة الحادث.

من ناحية أخرى، تواصل قناة النيل للأخبار متابعة تفاصيل الحادث، ونوهت بأن أول تسجيل فيديو للحادث نشره موقع "اليوم السابع". 
http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=328198​


----------



## النهيسى (1 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *ياجماعة الصور بشعة بشعة فوق طاقة احتمال البشر
> وبعدين اشمعنى جمال اسعد الخاين الكداب العميل هما الى بيكلموه ؟
> 
> وايادى اجنبية ايه ياكداب يامدلس الى بتعمل على التفرقة ؟
> ...


الموقف صعب جدا
دائما بيخنقوا أفراحنا بالأعياد
بيقتلوا كل بسمه 
ربنا يرحم شهدائنا ويشفى المصابين​


----------



## just member (1 يناير 2011)

ياااااااااارب
اسمع صرخاتنا  واحفظ كل شعبك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يناير 2011)

لا تعليق


----------



## fullaty (1 يناير 2011)

*الشِّرِّيرُ يُرَاقِبُ الصِّدِّيقَ مُحَاوِلاً أَنْ يُمِيتَهُ.الرَّبُّ لاَ يَتْرُكُهُ فِي يَدِهِ وَلاَ يَحْكُمُ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ مُحَاكَمَتِهِ.انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ وَاحْفَظْ طَرِيقَهُ فَيَرْفَعَكَ لِتَرِثَ الأَرْضَ.إِلَى انْقِرَاضِ الأَشْرَارِ تَنْظُرُ.*


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

*ولو انه ممكن تعليقي ينحذف من قبل الادارة بس تعليق واحد كفااااااية 
" يلعن الاسلااااااااااااااام " 

و مش عايزة ولا مسلم يناقشني و يقولي هؤلاء ليسوا من الاسلام 
شبعنا من الكلمات القرف دي اللي بتضحكوا فيها علينا !!! 
ربنا ينتقم منكم يا أمة الارهاب و الاجراااام 
قال دين سماوي قال 
​*


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ولو انه ممكن تعليقي ينحذف من قبل الادارة بس تعليق واحد كفااااااية ​*
> *" يلعن الاسلااااااااااااااام " *​
> *و مش عايزة ولا مسلم يناقشني و يقولي هؤلاء ليسوا من الاسلام *
> *شبعنا من الكلمات القرف دي اللي بتضحكوا فيها علينا !!! *
> ...


 :t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16:
فعلا هؤلاء ليسو من الاسلام بل هم الاسلام نفسه
الاسلام = الارهاب اعجاز لغوى يلا يا زغلول الفشار خده و فرح بيه العبط اللى بيصدقوك:beee:


----------



## Ramzi (1 يناير 2011)

تفوووووووو عليك يا محمد
ما انت السبب في كل هذا
انت يا محمد الي من ايامك و ان بتقتل بابناء الله
الله يرحمكم يا شهداءنا


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2011)

*بالفعل الأسلام أسلام ولن يتغير*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 يناير 2011)

*ارحمنا يارب كعظيم رحمتك ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

*مناظر فظيعة جداا
ربنا ينيح روحهم
ويرحم باقى شعبه لانه فاض بيه خلاص*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 يناير 2011)

*

شكراللمرور
رجاااااء
أحبائى
صلوا لشهدائنا لنياحهم
وأن يصبر أسرهم وكبد أمهاتهم
صلوا للمصابين بالشفاء

[YOUTUBE]iSKTaN0Vdiw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*​


----------



## مصرية وافتخر (1 يناير 2011)

بلاش تطاول على الانبياء لا تعاليم دينا ولا اخلاقنا كدة ونفوس البشر مسلم مسيحى مش زي بعضها والله اعلم مين الايد ف كل دة بلاش نسب فى دين لمجرد فكرة وصلتلنا او كليب شفناه الله يرحم شهادئنا ويصبر الاهالى مسحيين ومسلمين انا بكرة العنصرية اللى فى نفوس بعض الناس مسيحى او مسلم هما دول اللى يستاهلو الحرق فعلا بيفتنو الدنيا ويتصرفو بدون عقل وحكمة انا ليا صحاب مسلمين ومحستش باى عنصرية او تفريق .... الرب قريب لمن يدعوه


----------

